# Smoked Stuffed Poblanos...Like an ABT on roids with lots of Q View



## vaquero01

This was today's lunch for the crew....

 I took Poblano Peppers and stuffed with a mixture of Ricotta cheese, Chorizo, and Queso Fresco. 













WP_000934.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000935.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000936.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000938.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000939.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000940.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000941.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000942.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000943.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


















WP_000944.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## vaquero01

We may not pay top dollar for our laborers.....but when was the last time you worked somewhere (not in the rest. industry) that provided real lunches and dinners for the employees? Might even be a cold beverage in the cooler late on a Friday. Turn over has been pretty slim, amazing how good grillin and smokin will have the average Joe overlook a .25 cent raise from the competitors.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looking really good. We just did some stuffed Poblanos with smoked pulled pork! So good!


----------



## steel hat

it looks amazing, and just showing you care to your crew can be the difference in wanting to come to work.


----------



## sound1

Looks great, and a good incentive like that will go a long way reducing the turnover.


----------



## seenred

Looks awesome!  Thanks for sharing the qview.


----------



## vaquero01

Thanks all, Dirt...tell me about these pulled pork poblanos! Did you use anything to bind the pork together? I was tempted to use rice in this recipe...but decided  not to. Basically it is my Abuela's (grandmother to the English speakers here) recipe with a smoker twist to it. I also have done stuffed cabbage rolls smoked and smothered in a tomato sauce that went over really well. I have found though, that when it comes to feeding the crews, no one wants to admit anything is too spicy or they lose face.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I used queso fresco, and some pre-grated mexican cheese blend. Mixed all that up with the pork (which I did chop up a bit more) It already had my finishing sauce on it, so I added a bit more sauce to the mix. We have a bit of green chile enchilada sauce that I served over them with corn tortillas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138141/the-tail-of-two-butts-now-with-left-over-view

When I do stuffed peppers (bell or hot), we use wild rice, or quinoa quite often with the meat or non-meat fillings. These were just a left-over quickie meal so I used what was prepared and on hand.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Man...those look like some awesomely delicious Chile Rellenos!

Great job!  Might have to give those a try soon.

Bill


----------



## redneck1676

Awesome looking!  How long did they take to cook and what temp?


----------



## vaquero01

I am not by nature the real low and slow type. However due to the amount of cheese I was using in the stuffing and the fact that I was using raw chorizo and not precooked ahead of time, I ran these for about 3 hours with the temp running on average about 235 +/- 15 degrees or so as I would get distracted with my real job and lose track of where I was with keeping the wood going. hope that gives ya a decent guideline Red. I have to say that next time around, there's enough oil in the chorizo to fully cook brown rice and add a little in there as a filler to go with the cheese and meat.


----------



## rdknb

they look really good, well done


----------



## redneck1676

Thanks were super stoked about them. Will have to do the brown rice in them


----------



## nymjk

Thanks for the tip, Dirt.

I have a mess of Poblanos coming in now and was looking for something to do with them. Guess I found it!


----------



## flash

STuffed Peppers 10088.jpg



__ flash
__ Jul 13, 2013






But you forgot the CHEESE !!!!


----------

